# NGD: Ibanez AZ2204 - Suhr Killer



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I was at Cosmo about 10 days ago going through all of their strat style guitars looking for the 'one'. I tried a bunch of suhr, anderson, fender CS, and a couple of others, but the one that stood out as the best playing was an Ibanez AZ2204.

It had an ugly trans top, so I ordered an Ice Mist one.

It is an incredible PLAYING guitar. It FEELS fantastic. That's most important to me - everything else I can work on.

The pick-ups do not hold out under high gain conditions. My OX4 PAFs have more clarity which surprised me.

That my only issue - it's a big one, but the guitar is so much better than any of the others I played that it doesn't matter.

This is my #2 lifer. The only reason it would go is if I came across a vintage 76' strat that out played it (not likely).

Question: do you think it would look good with a nickel HB at the bridge? I'm sure I can find a pic somewhere, but thought I'd ask.

Enjoy the clip - those older microcubes out-tone so many goddamn amp it ain't funny. Ignore the copious trem (it's been a while - and this one is a great one).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Slippers...


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

What does the toggle switch between the volume and tone pots do?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

johnnyshaka said:


> What does the toggle switch between the volume and tone pots do?


If I was a betting man I would say coil tap


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No pics?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

johnnyshaka said:


> What does the toggle switch between the volume and tone pots do?


Up, and it's a normal strat. Down, and it does a bunch of weird combos. ex. the middle pick-up position engages all the pickups.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> No pics?


not yet.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

someone has to say it:

socks and sandals is badong.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I like Ibanez so much I own three. That's a nice guitar, seems to play with dynamics very well. Yes to nickel HB at the bridge.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

My buddy tried that exact model here at L&M when we were there over lunch one day. He was trying some Jems and some EVH guitars. He never even picked this one up until I handed it to him and he said it blew the rest right out of the water.

Congrats! (I still don't have a guitar with that stick shifter thingy.)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Closest I could find. I'd go for it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mister.zed said:


> (I still don't have a guitar with that stick shifter thingy.)


Me neither. What does it do?

@Adcandour CONGRATS! 
Great that you compared so many beautiful guitars and found one that immediately played and felt perfect.


----------



## Nras613 (Nov 27, 2018)

Congratulations, dude! I spent a lot of time to find the guitar that would be exactly what I need. I can remember B.C.Rich, Fender, Jackson (cheap models). But everytime I've played any of them - everytime it was like a feeling that something is not perfect. The pure perfection for me became Ibanez S520 for now. Here is it Brilliant of Japan: Ibanez S520 Review – Light and Universal. And I think I won't change it for years. And I'm starting to think that I need one more Ibanez guitar, maybe 7-strings. As far as I know - Ibanez is the best instead of opponents, am I right?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Adcandour said:


> not yet.


Do you find it to be neck light?
I tried on at a guitar center in Arizona last June, fully expecting I would want to get one, and I found while it was nice, and played reasonably well, the neck felt oddly way to light. I'm not sure if it was as one off, I'm assuming it probably was.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

RBlakeney said:


> Do you find it to be neck light?
> I tried on at a guitar center in Arizona last June, fully expecting I would want to get one, and I found while it was nice, and played reasonably well, the neck felt oddly way to light. I'm not sure if it was as one off, I'm assuming it probably was.


I haven't noticed it being light, so I don't think so. My guitar strap holds it in place like glue, so I don't find myself in a position where it would matter to me.

I just got a comment on reddit saying that the pick-ups retain clarity when doing the high gain thing (not my experience at all). I will have to try it through my wizard, since I've only put it through my SLO.

I was also told that with a good set-up and some bridge work, the tuning stability will be perfect. Mine plays amazingly well, but the one at cosmo feels better. That one plays like a james tyler and mine does not (still outplayed the other guitars though). Hopefully the bridge work will take it to the next level.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Nras613 said:


> Congratulations, dude! I spent a lot of time to find the guitar that would be exactly what I need. I can remember B.C.Rich, Fender, Jackson (cheap models). But everytime I've played any of them - everytime it was like a feeling that something is not perfect. The pure perfection for me became Ibanez S520 for now. Here is it Brilliant of Japan: Ibanez S520 Review – Light and Universal. And I think I won't change it for years. And I'm starting to think that I need one more Ibanez guitar, maybe 7-strings. As far as I know - Ibanez is the best instead of opponents, am I right?


Well, I would have to say that for me, Ibanez's AZ series is the best, imo. I generally don't care for Ibanez guitars.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Adcandour said:


> I haven't noticed it being light, so I don't think so. My guitar strap holds it in place like glue, so I don't find myself in a position where it would matter to me.
> 
> I just got a comment on reddit saying that the pick-ups retain clarity when doing the high gain thing (not my experience at all). I will have to try it through my wizard, since I've only put it through my SLO.
> 
> I was also told that with a good set-up and some bridge work, the tuning stability will be perfect. Mine plays amazingly well, but the one at cosmo feels better. That one plays like a james tyler and mine does not (still outplayed the other guitars though). Hopefully the bridge work will take it to the next level.


I must say I liked the neck shape and size, but it fell almost like it wasn't wood. 
pick ups are an easy fix if you find a guitar you love!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chuck's thread is so good, a guy signed up for it.

Not a mockery, that's skill.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Congrats on the Ibanez. Nice sound. Great "low profile" chair sitting while playing technique! And finger style Shock Me = FTW!!


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Every Ibanez Prestige I’ve ever played has been extremely impressive.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Those sure do look like mid 80's Roadstars. Only difference is the price.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

I have played the version without the pickguard a few times at l and m and it's the best new release guitar I've played in a long time.


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

Glad you found an ax you love. Wonderful feeling. Looks great, too (yes to the nickel).

Interesting you’d want a ‘76 Strat. I had a ‘77 for decades. Sold it to get my ‘57 AVRI. As Strats go, that’s my lovely. Some people hate the little frets and 7.25 neck, but with the E string raised up a bit, it’s perfect for me.

The guy I sold the ‘77 to said, “You sure you wanna do this”? He’d sold a ‘57 AVRI to get it, lol. No brainer for me. And him. Everyone was happy.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

gitapik said:


> Glad you found an ax you love. Wonderful feeling. Looks great, too (yes to the nickel).
> 
> Interesting you’d want a ‘76 Strat. I had a ‘77 for decades. Sold it to get my ‘57 AVRI. As Strats go, that’s my lovely. Some people hate the little frets and 7.25 neck, but with the E string raised up a bit, it’s perfect for me.
> 
> The guy I sold the ‘77 to said, “You sure you wanna do this”? He’d sold a ‘57 AVRI to get it, lol. No brainer for me. And him. Everyone was happy.


I was born in 76 and prefer the small 'U' necks from the late 70s. I would have to refret and re-radius though.


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

Adcandour said:


> I was born in 76 and prefer the small 'U' necks from the late 70s. I would have to refret and re-radius though.


Cool. 

"7" is my lucky number. I was 7 lbs 7 oz when I was born and was very into Mickey Mantle on the Yankees (number 7) as a kid. So '77 was a good year for me to settle on with my Strat. 

I liked that Strat. Did some work on it, though. Graphite saddles and bridge and locking tuning pegs did a good job of keeping it in tune. Floated the bridge. Duncan pickups. Matte finish on the maple fingerboard. It was a nice guitar. But it was very heavy. Friend of mine worked at a local guitar shop. I was there to buy strings, but he convinced me to try out the '57, which was on consignment. I told him I was set with my Strat, but a half hour later I'd put the deposit down and a week later my '77 was sold.


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

Just checked out a video of your new guitar. 

I think it would look nice with the nickel over the humbucker, but with the better view on that video, I'm kinda partial to it as is (fwiw). 

Serious guitar. Got my antennae up. I've always thought of Ibanez for the heavier stuff and their semi hollow bodies. That's a _really_ nice guitar!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hey Chuck.


Piiiiiiiiictuuuuuuuuures.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Hey Chuck.
> 
> 
> Piiiiiiiiictuuuuuuuuures.



I'm swaaaaaaaaaamped. I'll try today.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Holy smokes that guitar is up for sale in the classified section. That was a short . 1 month affair.


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

Distortion said:


> Holy smokes that guitar is up for sale in the classified section. That was a short . 1 month affair.


Doesn't like Strats. He's definitely not the first. 

I went to a maple board Strat after decades of a Les Paul and classical/steel string acoustics. It was a BIG adjustment, but the sound I wanted was there, so I stuck with it. So glad I did.

But I'm in the minority there, I think. A friend of mine hates Strats. He's a monster player on anything with a thick neck and the controls set up any other way than a Strat.


----------

